# Smooch and Tonka pics-at our pool



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Smooch and Tonka pics at our pool!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2065079&id=1539734743&l=e3f8016aa3


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Tonka is just adorable! I love his fluffynesss


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jamm*

Jamm, Thanks!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures, does it take long for Smooch to dry?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*sMOOCH*

Smooch, our Golden Ret., doesn't want to go in the water and Tonka, the Samoyed,
his top coat drYs pretty quickly, but the undercoat is usually dry by morning!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry, had their names mixed up. Our Frankie won't go in the water or even near a hose, but he was chained to a pool deck 24/7, so I don't blame him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Frankie*

Boy, I sure don't blame Frankie for not wanting to be near water, either!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I loved the pictures.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

awesome photos!! the colors are so crisp!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. Tonka is just breathtaking. I am surprised how much he loves the water. Our Gromit hates it except to wade on a hot day of course.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne and Asia*

Yes, Tonka has surprised us with his love of water!
I only wish Smooch, our Golden Retriever, showed the same love of water, but she could CARE LESS!!


----------

